# Fine mess they got me into again



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2019)

Ounce again this is the kind of stuff they get me into. I’ve got to tear this roof off the house,then rebuild what was there. Now don’t really sound to bad till you consider I’m having to do all this with NO help. O well ain’t the first time most likely wouldn’t be the last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2019)

What was the source of the problem? Rotted timbers? Insect problems? Shoddy construction? Good luck! Chuck


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> What was the source of the problem? Rotted timbers? Insect problems? Shoddy construction? Good luck! Chuck


 none of the above lol. Tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 23, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 169069 none of the above lol. Tree.



Where is the rest of the tree?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Where is the rest of the tree?


not sure it was gone when I got here yesterday


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ouch. That's a huge tree....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m sincerely feeling for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2019)

Good luck Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2019)

Hope they are paying you well, looks like a PITA project...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow! Big tree--looks like the house was spared mostly---still don't envy your chore.
They don't make them that big around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2019)

ah beins yall are a framer they probably figured you needed the training - bye now-

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 24, 2019)

Well that sucks! Sorry for ya Steve. Be careful doing stuff on your own...just sayin, we ain’t all spring chickens out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2019)

What Tim said. I have wound up in the hospital a couple of times doing things on my own. I just paid 2 younger guys 300 bucks to pick up and haul off 8 years of hoarding pieces of logs, chain link DW gates, chain link fence, pipe fence posts with 24 inches of concrete on the ends, children play set, big roll of 5/16 thick 4x6 wire for putting in cement, and lots of other stuff all running down by my 100ft long fence in my back yard. I just couldn't do all that. 2 loads to the dump in a LOADED 10x16 trailer. One load was 3800 pounds and the other was 2890 pounds. Now I can see my fence and yard. Be careful Steve. I thought people in TN helped each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks all for the concern but I’m good with it. I know my limitations even if my mind keeps telling me I’m 40. Now my body knows I’m in my 60 s but what does the body know. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> ah beins yall are a framer they probably figured you needed the training - bye now-


now I haven’t been a framer in years though i did it steady for 20 plus years. Now days I do restoration work it’s easer on a old man lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> now I haven’t been a framer in years though i did it steady for 20 plus years. Now days I do restoration work it’s easer on a old man lol


Just givin ya a bad time... quite a shortage of labor in const.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bein alone could maybe be a good thing... Niece and her husband are having a new house built. Sheetrock crew was in this last week. Insulation crew cleaned up their mess, after sheetrock crew left there were mysteriously 8 pieces of insulation 8 ft. long laying in the garage. 

Nephew was not even a little bit happy!! Called the contractor, told him he didn't care if they had to take every damn piece of sheetrock in the entire F'n house down, the missing insulation was going to be found and put back in the wall, and that he was going to notify him when they were coming to do it, so that someone could be there to assure that all 8 pieces were replaced and were not simply thrown in the dumpster! 

Dad and I were talking... It's one thing to be dumb enough to leave it out of the wall, but to drag it up in the corner of the garage, rather than put it in the dumpster, so it is obvious you left it out of the wall, requires pure genius!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 25, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Just givin ya a bad time... quite a shortage of labor in const.


yea I knew you were just giving me crap and that’s what I’ve always liked here. Your also right about the labor now days, even if you can find someone good they aren’t gonna stay long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 25, 2019)

Yep, TN trees - rain a little, blow a little - down they come! Had a friend that owned a mulch grinding business - made a fortune. People paid him to drop off their trees and branches and he ground them up in big tub grinders and sold for mulch. Even dyed it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 26, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 169069 none of the above lol. Tree.



Steve, is it an optical allusion? Your post of the stump almost looks as if there is included bark in the center, giving the allusion that two small trees grew side by side so close for so long that they mimicked a single tree, until mass failure happened. Growth rings appear to line up however, but the close up picture hides the sides where a seam may have been....or was it simply a stress crack in the center the developed some rot that looked like bark?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 26, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Steve, is it an optical allusion? Your post of the stump almost looks as if there is included bark in the center, giving the allusion that two small trees grew side by side so close for so long that they mimicked a single tree, until mass failure happened. Growth rings appear to line up however, but the close up picture hides the sides where a seam may have been....or was it simply a stress crack in the center the developed some rot that looked like bark?


From what the home owners told me yesterday, this tree was cracked down the middle. He said when they bought it someone had put a strap around it to hold it together. They said they were in the process of getting bids to take it down when strap broke, tree split and came crashing down. Took out three elec poles and of course the house. So sounds like you nailed it on really being two trees that grew as one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

